

Doomsday fears spark lawsuit over collider - amichail
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23844529/

======
philippp
People have always feared the world will end (doomsday!) because it's the only
alternative to their guaranteed and insignificant personal demise.

It's a shame that this cowardice stands in the way of science.

------
iamdave
This reminds me oddly of that movie "End Day", where 5 different ways are
entertained of how the world would end, this was one of them.

